# Certain sites don't open after hibernation.



## BhargavJ (Dec 11, 2015)

The OS is Win 8.1 x64.

Since the past month, I am not able to open certain sites after I resume from hibernation. I first noticed it with Flipkart, lately I saw it with tenforums.com. There are also others sites that I come across during Google search which don't open. If I restart the computer or log off and log on, the sites open normally. If I then hibernate and then resume, the sites again don't open. Flipkart and tenforums.com are the two sites that are always affected. If I open the Flipkart app in my mobile at the same time, it works normally.

The errror message Firefox gives is "Unable to connect - Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at (site).com".

I thought maybe its a browser issue so I tried opening these sites in Opera, but again the sites don't open. I even tried it in Internet Explorer with the same results.

If I try to ping these sites from within the computer, using the command prompt, the error message is "General Failure." Directly typing the IP address in the browser doesn't do anything. If, however, I open my router's page and ping these sites from the router, the sites ping normally.

When these sites do not open and I use a proxy, for example, the first proxy site in Google's results (*www.proxysite.com) they always open.

I've tried searching for solutions on the net: I've tried flushing the DNS, but that doesn't work. I checked the Hosts file, but it doesn't contain any new entry. Today, I entered the DNS Servers for OpenDNS and Google DNS in the ipv4 section of my wireless adapter, disconnected the wireless connection and reconnected, but it's the same.

If I were to restart or log off and log on right now, the sites would start opening normally. I've tried this many times so I know.

So, what do I do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2015)

looks like a win 8.1 issue to me.try disabling & re-enabling the lan/wifi connection in network sharing centre.


----------

